# seat cover prob



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok can anyone help me on this i need new seat covers fro my 66 pontiac tempest custom, its got the split bench seat witch is diffrent thin the 65-67 gto bench seat and i need new covers for it so does anyone know where i can get some?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried any of the normal outlets? If so, which ones so we can eliminate them.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yea i got the catalogs for yearone, original parts groupe, performacne years, ames pontiac parts, usa parts supply and the paddock, thay make the covers for the gto style one and now original parts groupe seems to have a cover listed but its the gto patturn and i cant find none on the net so i thalt maybe somebody somewhere knows where some might be.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Give the parts place a call.
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok thanks


----------

